# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations > East of Scotland Beekeepers' Association >  Hey folks

## Iain

Hello, I'm interested in taking up Beekeeping but have very little idea on what would be the best way to educate myself, I live in the Arbroath Area and don't really have space to beekeep where I am. Would it be possible once I have spent time educating myself, and over time once I'm confident enough and have gotten advice on the best way to start; Would i be able to find a place local to me or within reasnoble driving distance a place to beehive off my property? 

I have a lot of free time at the moment and I have always wanted to try this and I'm not getting any younger. I'm really just calling out for help on where do I start, there are so much information and sources, but I want to learn from people within my area, and I stumbled upon this site. (which is great).

I hope someone can help. I noticed this area was kind of quiet but I was looking for some mentorship from my local area, in turn, I will give my time and labour in return for anyone willing to help me learn. (I'm young and reasonably fit, 38)

Many thanks,

 Iain

----------


## gavin

Hi Iain

We (the East of Scotland Beekeepers Association) have members in the Arbroath area and run beginners classes each year in Feb and Mar with apiary visits in spring.  See you there maybe!  The cost has been a very reasonable £40 but may rise.  I'll send you one possible contact by private message.  As for finding suitable sites, it usually just involves asking around.  Sites out of sight, behind a gate or otherwise protected, located where others are not at risk if the bees turn nasty and in an area with reasonable forage are the usual criteria.  Some shelter and some sun is best, cold shady sites not so good.  But before you find one do have a chat first. 

cheers

Gavin

----------


## Iain

> Hi Iain
> 
> We (the East of Scotland Beekeepers Association) have members in the Arbroath area and run beginners classes each year in Feb and Mar with apiary visits in spring.  See you there maybe!  The cost has been a very reasonable £40 but may rise.  I'll send you one possible contact by private message.  As for finding suitable sites, it usually just involves asking around.  Sites out of sight, behind a gate or otherwise protected, located where others are not at risk if the bees turn nasty and in an area with reasonable forage are the usual criteria.  Some shelter and some sun is best, cold shady sites not so good.  But before you find one do have a chat first. 
> 
> cheers
> 
> Gavin


That sounds great, I'd love the chance to join in and learn, I can come along and find out more and learn before jumping in, I don't want to rush anything, so I will definitely pop along for chats and enroll in the class for next year. Is there any specific time I can book that or just do it a month or so before they begin?

Edited: Thanks for the contact, i'll give him an email and see how receptive he is to helping guide me in the right directions.

----------

